
German city declares 'Nazi emergency' as extremist views and violence increase - rahuldottech
https://news.sky.com/story/dresden-german-city-declares-nazi-emergency-as-extremist-views-and-violence-increase-11851760
======
100011
"The policy statement said "anti-democratic, anti-pluralist, misanthropic and
right-wing extremist attitudes and actions, including violence in Dresden, are
occurring with increasing frequency", according to Deutsche Welle (DW)."

What a joke. You have a permission to be liberal in a liberal regime and
nothing else. Which itself boils down to anti-pluralism and anti-democratic
attitude.

"Alternative for Germany, a far-right party, received more than 17% of the
vote in city council elections this year." Oh, it's an emergency because
people are not voting correctly in the democracy _rightly understood_.

~~~
rumanator
> What a joke. You have a permission to be liberal in a liberal regime and
> nothing else.

Your "nothing else" refers to authoritarian ideas devised to oppress and
persecute everyone around you that does not comply with your world view.
Oppression and ideological persecution is no joke, and it's a civilization
problem that must be dealt with before it becomes a problem to society.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradox_of_tolerance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradox_of_tolerance)

~~~
100011
> "authoritarian ideas devised to oppress and persecute everyone around you
> that does not comply with your world view"

This is a description of State governance (and it's mirror image is State
institutions enforcing ideas with which it agrees). This description is
impossible to distinguish from any other description of functional State
enforcing monopoly of violence over territory. Liberal regimes issue heavy
propaganda, such as nicknaming this as 'paradox of tolerance', to create legal
and philosophical fictions to enforce the ruling elite's grasp of State power.
Robert Michels called it 'Iron Law of Oligarchy', Vilfredo Pareto & Gaetano
Mosca described it in elite theory. There's always going to be rulers and
ruled.

So the issue in the "news" is not a Third Reich uprising through "accidents"
of democratic voting, or an idealistic liberal regime being under threat, or
an authoritarian threat, but the capture of State power and institutions away
from one elite to another. The institutions and State power matter not if you
cannot enforce your ideas through them.

Nothing is in here which wasn't already in Thucydides.

